# Finale of Bruckner's Ninth



## Ed Ferris (Dec 28, 2016)

Just heard the Berlin Philharmonic recording of this 4th movement on YouTube. Some of it sounds Bruckner, some of it doesn't. Is there an easily accessible recording of what he wrote (and sketched, I suppose) without the filler and coda by other people?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes ... Nikolas Harnoncourt did one with the VPO where they showed exactly what Bruckner had written. You should also see Simon Rattle's video wherein he discusses the completion of the last movement.

Incidentally, if I remember correctly there are only 67 totally missing bars in the sketches although not all of those that are there are orchestrated.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, the recording with the late, lamented Nikolaus Harnoncourt and the Vienna Philharmonic, which uses only the surviving music by Bruckner, and an interesting lecture by Harnoncourt . Plus the tree completed movements .


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Harnoncourt *Bruckner *9 lecture (via YT).






Related:

http://www.allmusic.com/album/bruck...mentation-of-the-finale-fragment-mw0001851764

http://www.highfidelityreview.com/v...phony-no-9-an-sacd-review-by-mark-jordan.html


----------



## Ed Ferris (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you for the link to the lecture by Harnoncourt. He claims that the movement was completed and Bruckner was working on the instrumentation at his death. I would expect more of the bifold or sketch material to have survived -- I would estimate that more than 200 measures are missing, considering that the composer said he wanted to recapitulate themes of his Fifth, Seventh, and Eighth Symphonies. However, the audience would need _Sitzfleisch_ on a Mahlerian scale, since the first three movements take nearly an hour. What we have is better than the reconstruction.


----------

